# Prayer For The Sick



## HMF (Dec 17, 2016)

I want to offer some prayers for the sick. I realize these are Christian prayers, but I believe that God hears EVERYONE. Please feel free to use them.



*Please restore your servant to full health, dear Father. Remove all fear and doubt from his heart by the power of your Holy Spirit, and may you, Lord, be glorified through his life. As you heal and renew your servant, Lord, may he bless and praise you. All of this, I pray in the name of Jesus Christ.

For those who are Catholic (RC)*







*Lord, You invite all who are burdened to come to you. Allow Your healing Hand to heal me. Touch my soul with Your compassion for others; touch my heart with Your courage and infinite Love for all; touch my mind with Your Wisdom, and may my mouth always proclaim Your praise. Teach me to reach out to You in all my needs, and help me to lead others to You by my example. 
Most loving Heart of Jesus, bring me health in body and spirit that I may serve You with all my strength. Touch gently this life which you have created, now and forever.
Amen.

Prayer for Healing
Lord, look upon me with eyes of mercy, may your healing hand rest upon me, may your lifegiving powers flow into every cell of my body and into the depths of my soul, cleansing, purifying, restoring me to wholeness and strength for service in your Kingdom. Amen. 

Prayer for Healing
O God who are the only source of health and healing, the spirit of calm and the central peace of this universe, grant to me such a consciousness of your indwelling and surrounding presence that I may permit you to give me health and strength and peace, through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.


For those who are Episcopalian (Anglican)

HEALING

Heavenly Father, giver of life and health: Comfort
and relieve your sick servants, and give your power 
of healing to those who minister to their needs, 
that those for whom our prayers are offered may be
strengthened in their weakness and have confidence
in your loving care; through Jesus Christ our Lord, 
who lives and reigns with you and the Holy Spirit,
one God, now and forever.

(Book of Common Prayer)*

_
*Prayer #1*
Heavenly Father, giver of life and health: Comfort
and relieve your sick servants, and give your power
of healing to those who minister to their needs,
that those for whom our prayers are offered may be
strengthened in their weakness and have confidence
in your loving care; through Jesus Christ our Lord,
who lives and reigns with you and the Holy Spirit,
one God, now and forever.

*Prayer #2*
Lord,
You have taught me that faith as small as a mustard seed can grow into an amazing tree.
Today I give you my little seed of faith. I place it firmly in the ground of your word. I water it with truth. The warmth of your love will make it grow.
Today I ask by faith that you would bring healing from this cancer. I place my trust in you. May this seed sow healing into every area where the tumour has emerged. May it grow into a strong work, redeeming and restoring with great strength and power.
Amen.

*Prayer #3*
Hear my prayer, O Lord. In time of trouble I call You, for You will answer me. When pain and illness are my companions, let there be room in my heart for strength. When the days and nights are filled with darkness, let the light of courage find its place. Help me endure the suffering and dissolve the fear; renew within me the calm spirit of trust and peace. Hear my prayer, O Lord.

*Prayer #4*
O Father of mercies and God of all comfort, our only help in time of need: We humbly beseech thee to behold, visit and relieve thy sick servant N. for whom our prayers are desired. Look upon him with the eyes of thy mercy; comfort him with a sense of thy goodness; preserve him from the temptations of the enemy; and give him patience under his affliction. In thy good time, restore him to health, and enable him to lead the residue of his life in thy fear, and to thy glory; and grant that finally he may dwell with thee in life everlasting; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

*Prayers #5*
O God of heavenly powers, by the might of your command you drive away from our bodies all sickness and all infirmity: Be present in your goodness with your servant N., that his weakness may be banished and his strength restored; and that, his health being renewed, he may bless your holy Name; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

*Prayers #6*
Lord Jesus Christ, Good Shepherd of the sheep, you gather the lambs in your arms and carry them in your bosom: We commend to your loving care this child N. Relieve his pain, guard him from all danger, restore to him your gifts of gladness and strength, and raise him up to a life of service to you. Hear us, we pray, for your dear Name’s sake. Amen.

*Prayer #7*
Strengthen your servant N., O God, to do what he has to do and bear what he has to bear; that, accepting your healing gifts through the skill of surgeons and nurses, he may be restored to usefulness in your world with a thankful heart; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

*Prayer #8*
Heavenly Father, giver of life and health: Comfort and relieve your sick servant N., and give your power of healing to those who minister to his needs, that he may be strengthened in his weakness and have confidence in your loving care; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

*Prayer #9*
Sanctify, O Lord, the sickness of your servant N., that the sense of his weakness may add strength to his faith and seriousness to his repentance; and grant that he may live with you in everlasting life; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

*Prayer #10*
May God the Father bless you, God the Son heal you, God the Holy Spirit give you strength. May God the holy and undivided Trinity guard your body, save your soul, and bring you safely to his heavenly country; where he lives and reigns for ever and ever. Amen.

*Prayer #11*
Sanctify, O Lord, those whom you have called to the study and practice of the arts of healing, and to the prevention of disease and pain. Strengthen them by your life-giving Spirit, that by their ministries the health of the community may be promoted and your creation glorified; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

*Prayer #12*
O Lord, your compassions never fail and your mercies are new every morning: We give you thanks for giving our brother (sister) N. both relief from pain and hope of health renewed. Continue in him, we pray, the good work you have begun; that he, daily increasing in bodily strength, and rejoicing in your goodness, may so order his life and conduct that he may always think and do those things that please you; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

When you know someone suffering from a serious illness, sometimes one prayer just isn’t enough. Here is a prayer you can share with others to recite for those suffering from a serious health condition that may need a touch from God.

_






*CHRISTIAN HEALING PRAYERS*
*Prayer for Healing*
Almighty and merciful Father, by the power of your command, drive away from me all forms of sickness and disease. Restore strength to my body and joy to my spirit, so that in my renewed health, I may bless and serve you, now and forevermore.


*Healing Prayer of Surrender*
Dear Lord Jesus, it is my will to surrender to you everything that I am and everything that I’m striving to be. I open the deepest recesses of my heart and invite your Holy Spirit to dwell inside of me.

I offer you my life, heart, mind, body, soul, spirit, all my hopes, plans and dreams. I surrender to you my past, present and future problems, habits, character defects, attitudes, livelihood, resources, finances, medical coverage, occupation and all my relationships.

I give you my health, physical appearance, disabilities, family, marriage, children and friendships. I ask you to take Lordship over every aspect of my life. I surrender to you all my hurt, pain, worry, doubt, fear and anxiety, and I ask you to wash me clean.

I release everything into your compassionate care. Please speak to me clearly, Lord. Open my ears to hear your voice. Open my heart to commune with you more deeply. I want to feel your loving embrace. Open the doors that need to be opened and close the doors that need to be closed. Please set my feet upon the straight and narrow road that leads to everlasting life. Amen.



*Psalm 511*
Have mercy on me, O God, according to your steadfast love; according to your abundant mercy blot out my transgressions. Wash me thoroughly from my iniquity, and cleanse me from my sin.

For I know my transgressions, and my sin is ever before me. Against you, you alone, have I sinned, and done what is evil in your sight, so that you are justified in your sentence and blameless when you pass judgment. Indeed, I was born guilty, a sinner when my mother conceived me.

You desire truth in the inward being; therefore teach me wisdom in my secret heart. Purge me with hyssop, and I shall be clean; wash me, and I shall be whiter than snow. Let me hear joy and gladness; let the bones that you have crushed rejoice. Hide your face from my sins, and blot out all my iniquities.

Create in me a clean heart, O God, and put a new and right spirit within me. Do not cast me away from your presence, and do not take your Holy Spirit from me. Restore to me the joy of your salvation, and sustain in me a willing spirit.



*Healing Prayer of Isaiah 53*
Precious Lord Jesus, I thank you for your enduring love. You came into the world to set me free from the power of darkness. You embraced a violent death on the cross to pay the penalty on my behalf. You suffered the scourging at the pillar, taking the sickness of humanity upon your own flesh, so that I could be healed.

I come before you now to place all my sin upon your cross and ask for your precious blood to wash me clean. I place the penalty for my sinfulness, all my sickness, diseases and infirmities upon your cross, and for the sake of your sorrowful passion, I ask to be set free. I accept your sacrifice and receive your gift of reconciliation. I confess your Lordship over every aspect of my life, heart, mind, body, soul and spirit.

Through the power of your cross Lord Jesus, I now resist all forms of sin, sickness and disease. I say to all forms of sickness and disease caused by my own disobedience, that you are not God’s good and perfect will for my life, and I enforce the power of the cross upon you right now.

By the shed blood of the Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth, I command all forms of sickness and disease to leave my presence immediately. Jesus bore my infirmities. He was wounded for my transgressions. By his stripes I have been healed. No sickness, pain, death, fear or addiction shall ever be lord over me again. The penalty has been paid in full. I have been ransomed and redeemed, sanctified and set free. Amen.

*Top 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*
*Prayer of Reconciliation*
Dear Lord Jesus, for the sake of your sorrowful passion, I ask you to forgive all my sins, especially those that have allowed any form of sickness or disease to enter my body and harm my health. I humbly ask you to send forth the Holy Spirit’s gift of conviction and shine the light of truth into the deepest recesses of my soul, so that I may make a complete act of contrition before you now.

Lord Jesus, please forgive me for all my sins, especially for any unknown and hidden sins. I am heartily sorry for having offended you. I ask forgiveness for all the times I have failed to make you Lord over my life. Forgive me for placing false gods before you; bowing down and serving idols; for taking your most holy name in vain and for failing to observe the Sabbath day of rest. Please forgive me for not honoring my father and mother, committing the sin of adultery or abortion, stealing, bearing false witness and coveting my neighbor’s spouse, property and possessions.

Please forgive me for not loving you with my whole heart, mind, body, soul and spirit, for not loving my neighbor as myself and for disrespecting the temple of your Holy Spirit. Please forgive me for not taking better care of my health, for eating unhealthy foods and poisoning my body with chemicals, drugs, alcohol, nicotine, caffeine and any other harmful substance or medication.

Please forgive me for committing the sins of hypocrisy, intolerance, unforgiveness, ungratefulness, disbelief, deception, disobedience, envy, pride, fantasy, fornication, idolatry, impatience, division, dissension, offending others, hard-heartedness, hate, haughtiness, anger, rebellion, gambling, greed, intimidation, jealousy, perfectionism, judgmentalness, lust, legalism, manipulation, resentment, rudeness, sexual idolatry, sexual immorality, sexual impurity, sexual perversion, selfishness, self-centeredness, self-righteousness, self-pity, slander, worry, vanity, worldliness, witchcraft, addictions, dependencies, complaining, gossiping and all other forms of unrighteousness.

Lord Jesus, I ask you to forgive me for all my sins, trespasses and transgressions and to cover all my offenses with your most precious blood. Surround me with your light and penetrate the very depths of my being with your love. Let no area of darkness remain in me, but transform my whole being with the healing light of your infinite love.



*Healing Prayer of Command*
Precious Lord Jesus, you came into the world to heal our infirmities and endure our sufferings. You went about healing all who were sick and bringing comfort to those in pain. By a simple command you rebuked Peter’s mother-in-law’s fever. You spoke directly to the illness, condemned it for its actions and commanded it to leave her body.

In the same way, Lord, you have called all of your disciples to follow your example. You have given us power over all the works of the enemy and sent us forth to make disciples of all nations. In the healing tradition of the church, and through my obedience to your written Word, I hereby take authority over all forms of sickness and disease that have been attacking my health.

In the name of Jesus, under the power and authority of the Lord God Almighty, I command all forms of demonic illness to leave my body now and go straight to the feet of Jesus Christ. Your assignment and influences are over. I rebuke all pain in the name of Jesus, and I command it to get out of my body right now. I rebuke all spirits of infirmity, nerve disorder, lung disorder, brain disorder, heart disease, AIDS, cancer, hypochondria, fatigue, anorexia, leukemia, arthritis, tumors, abnormal growths, diabetes and all other forms of sickness to leave my body now in the name of Jesus.

Lord Jesus, I thank you for your healing power. I ask you to send forth your ministering, medical and surgical angels, to repair and restore any damage that was caused in my body by the presence of sin, sickness or demonically influenced infirmities. I ask that you send forth your Holy Spirit and fill me with your love, light, peace and joy. Come Holy Spirit and transform me into the child of God that you intended me to be.

*Prayer for a Creative Miracle*
God of all creation, you who spoke a simple command and brought forth light from the darkness, I call upon you now to send forth your miracle-working power into every aspect of my being. In the same way that you spoke unto the dust of the ground when you created humankind in your own image, I ask you to send forth your healing power into my body. Send forth your word and command every cell, electrical and chemical impulse, tissue, joint, ligament, organ, gland, muscle, bone and every molecule in my body to come under complete and perfect health, strength, alignment, balance and harmony.

It is through you that I live and move and have my being. With every breath I take, I live under your life-giving grace. I ask you to touch me now with the same miracle-working power that you used when you fashioned me inside my mother’s womb. As surely as you have created me in your image and likeness, you can also recreate me now and restore my health.

Please fill me with your healing power. Cast out all that should not be inside of me. I ask you to mend all that is broken, root out every sickness and disease, open all blocked arteries and veins, restore my internal organs, rebuild my damaged tissues, remove all inflammation and cleanse me of all infections, viruses and destructive forms of bacteria.

Let the warmth of your healing love flood my entire being, so that my body will function the way it was created to be, whole and complete, renewed in your perfect health. I ask this through my Lord, Jesus Christ, your Son, who lives and reigns with you and the Holy Spirit, one God, for ever and ever. Amen.


*Prayer to the Divine Physician*
Dear Lord Jesus, you went about healing all those who were sick and tormented by unclean spirits. You cleansed the lepers, opened the eyes of the blind and by speaking a simple command, you empowered the crippled to rise up and walk. You sent forth your life-giving power to all those in need, including those you raised from the dead.

O Divine Physician, I come to you now in great need of your intervention. I surrender my life and health into your loving hands. I ask you to send forth your healing power into my heart, mind, body, soul and spirit. Remove from me every lie of the enemy and destroy all the word curses that have been spoken against my health.

If I have accepted medical beliefs that I should not have, I ask for your forgiveness and denounce those beliefs right now. I break every agreement that I have made with my sickness and disease. I denounce every symptom of my illness, and I ask to be set free by the power of your truth.

Please send forth your Holy Spirit to renew my mind and cleanse my thoughts. I refuse to bow down and serve the symptoms of my illness any longer. Please draw my attention away from myself, and help me focus on your enduring love.

O Divine Physician, you are the source and strength of my recovery. Show me how to proceed with your plan for my restoration. I surrender my healthcare into your loving hands. Please help me to discern every aspect of my treatment, medications and recovery process, so that my every thought and action conforms to your good and perfect will for my life. Amen.

*Generational Healing Prayer*
O Father of mercies and God of all healing, I come before you as your child, in great need of your help. Many of my problems and physical health needs have been caused by my own failures, neglect and sinfulness. Others have been passed down through my family lineage in the form of genetic defects from my ancestors.

I humbly beseech thee Lord Jesus to go back into my past and forgive my parents’ and grandparents’ sins, especially for those sins that have exposed me to genetic and physical defects. I ask you to place your cross between me and my parents and grandparents and cleanse my entire family lineage all the way back to the beginning of time.

Precious Lord Jesus, please look upon my physical and emotional health needs with your great love and mercy. I ask that you send forth your medical angels to minister to every area of my genetic composition. Please heal every infirmity and abnormality in my brain chemistry and all my thought processes where disturbances are present. Heal all the damage caused by my mother’s stress, neglect or abuse when I was being formed in her womb. Please remove all defective and mutated genes and restore my genetic composition back to its original and proper condition.

If my parents’ or grandparents’ sins have exposed me to any form of demonic illness or generationally inherited curses, by the power of the Lord, God Almighty, I take the sword of the Spirit and cut myself free. I command all evil spirits of infirmity, sickness and disease to leave my body now and to be consigned into the everlasting lake of fire. Your assignment and influences are over.

I call forth the heavenly host, the holy angels of God, to surround, protect and cleanse all areas vacated by the forces of evil with God’s holy light. I ask the Holy Spirit to permeate my heart, mind, body, soul and spirit, filling me to overflowing with the life and love of my Lord, Jesus Christ. Amen.



*Prayer for Inner Healing*
Almighty and everlasting Lord, I come before you now in great need of your mercy. You are the doctor and physician of my soul. I humbly beseech thee to send forth your healing power into every area of my inner-woundedness. I surrender to you all areas of unforgiveness, especially those hurtful past events where anger and bitterness have been allowed to fester, causing harm to my physical health.

I ask for your grace to forgive every person in my past who has ever hurt me. I forgive my father and mother and ask to be set free from all forms of mental, emotional and psychological ailments. I forgive my brothers and sisters for their sibling rivalry, selfishness and divisiveness that have caused strife within our family. I forgive my friends, coworkers and neighbors for all their harmful actions and the unkind words they have spoken against me.

I forgive my spouse, children and all my extended family members, and I ask for your loving grace to heal all the circumstances where I failed to receive the love, affection, support and respect that I needed. I forgive all those who have violated my sexual purity, and I ask to be set free and washed clean by the power of your purifying love. I forgive myself for my past mistakes and failures, and I ask to be set free from all destructive consequences, guilt, shame and self-condemnation.

I forgive all those in positions of authority, especially those doctors, nurses, healthcare providers, insurance adjustors, paramedics, police officers, government officials, former employers and members of the clergy who have treated me unjustly. I forgive my greatest enemies and those who I have vowed that I would never forgive. I break those vows right now by the power of your name Lord Jesus.

By an act of my free will, I choose to forgive everybody, including the person who hurt me the most. I release my desire to receive an apology, my need to be justified in my actions and my need for others to acknowledge the injustice. I surrender the entire debt of all injuries into your merciful hands, Lord Jesus. I denounce all forms of anger, bitterness and resentment, and I command every evil spirit that has entered my body through the lack of forgiveness to leave now and go straight to the feet of my Lord, Jesus Christ.

Through the power of your Holy Spirit, I ask you Lord Jesus to fill me with your love, peace, patience, kindness, generosity and self-control. May your healing hand rest upon me now as I bless all those who have hurt me. I desire to be kind and compassionate to everyone, forgiving them just as you have forgiven me. I ask for the healing power of your love to flow through every cell of my body and into the lives of those whom I have forgiven. Amen.

*Prayer of Confirmation*
Lord, God Almighty, I thank you for protecting me from every form of evil and bringing me the gift of your divine health. I thank you for breaking the chains of oppression and delivering me from every form of sin, sickness, disease and lie of the enemy. I thank you for the powerful name of Jesus to which every knee shall bow.

In the power and authority that you have given me, I say to all addictions, perversions, chemical dependencies, hopelessness, worry, doubt, fear, despair and all symptoms of any such illness that you must submit to the name of Jesus. I cast down every argument and proud obstacle that exalts itself against the knowledge of God. I bring every thought captive to the obedience of Christ.

Thank you for giving me your authority over all the power of the enemy. Nothing shall harm me. I call upon a heavenly spirit of praise and worship to fill and guard me against the enemy’s lies. Thank you for your full armor, your name, your most precious blood and your Holy Spirit. No weapon formed against me shall prosper. Thank you heavenly Father for all your provisions, for yours is the kingdom, the power and the glory, both now and forevermore. Amen.



*Prayer for Peaceful Rest*
Dear Lord Jesus, as I rest in the comfort of your love, I ask to experience your gentle embrace as you tenderly wrap your loving arms around me. I trust your compassionate care will bring peace to my mind, serenity to my heart and renewal to my spirit.

In your loving embrace, I ask that you grant me a peaceful night’s rest. Please purify my dreams, cleanse my subconscious and wash my thoughts with the purity of your infinite love. Please minister to my heart, mind, body, soul and spirit as I rest in your compassionate care tonight.

Please send forth your protective angels to stand guard over me as I sleep. May your angelic army destroy all curses, hindrances and demonic influences that have been sent against my ability to experience a peaceful night’s rest. I ask that your heavenly host protect me as I stay awake and watch over me as I sleep, that awake I may keep watch with Christ, and asleep, rest in his peace. Amen.



*Healing Scriptures*
The following scripture passages have the power to bring healing and strength to your heart, mind, body, soul and spirit. Meditate on them day and night. Allow God to speak to your situation through his written Word. Accept the Word of God as if the Lord himself were speaking directly to you. Take what is being said deep into your heart.

Allow your faith to grow to the point where you can command the mountain of sickness, hardship and despair out of your life. For according to Mark 11:23–24, Jesus says, “Truly I tell you, if you say to this mountain, ‘Be taken up and thrown into the sea,’ and if you do not doubt in your heart, but believe that what you say will come to pass, it will be done for you. So I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours.”

Exodus 15:26
Exodus 23:25
Deuteronomy 7:15
Deuteronomy 28:1–14
Deuteronomy 30:19–20
I Kings 8:56
Psalm 91
Psalm 103:1–3
Psalm 107:19–20
Psalm 118:17
Proverbs 4:20–22
Isaiah 41:10
Isaiah 53:4–5
Jeremiah 1:12
Jeremiah 30:17
Matthew 8:1–3
Matthew 8:17
Matthew 18:18–19
Matthew 21:21–22
Mark 11:23–24
Mark 16:17–18
John 10:10
Romans 4:16–21
Romans 8:11
II Corinthians 10:4–5
Galatians 3:13–14
Ephesians 6:10–17
Philippians 2:13
Philippians 4:6–7
II Timothy 1:7
Hebrews 10:23
Hebrews 10:35
Hebrews 13:8
James 5:14–16
I Peter 2:24
I John 3:21–22



*Emotional Healing Exercise2*
1. Spend some time in prayer and ask the Lord to show you if there are any unresolved emotional issues that are causing problems with your health. If the Lord brings to mind some people who have hurt you, ask the Holy Spirit to bring back the fullness of your repressed emotions, so that you can be set free.

2. After you identify a hurtful past event that needs healing, try to separate the situation from everything else that has happened to you. Instead of trying to work through years of emotional abuse at one time, try to isolate one experience and keep working on the situation until it is resolved.

3. Begin the exercise from a prayerful and meditative state of mind. Find a quiet place where you can be alone with the Lord. Make sure you have plenty of tissues and the necessary writing supplies.

4. Picture the person who hurt you in your imagination. Imagine that person can hear everything you are about to say. If the person is deceased, picture them in heaven standing next to Jesus.

5. Begin writing your letter with the words, I’m angry because you hurt me! Tell this person all the ways that he or she has hurt you by his or her careless and disrespectful actions. Keep writing the words I’m angry, over and over again. Release all your anger on paper. Don’t worry about spelling or grammar; just release everything that needs to be said.

6. After you release all your anger, move on to any fears that you may have experienced. How has this person affected your life? Describe how the consequences of his or her careless actions have carried forward into your present-day relationships.

7. After you release any fears or guilty feelings, get in touch with your sadness. Tell this person what you wanted to happen that didn’t. If you’re writing to your father say, I’m sad because I wanted a better relationship with you. I wanted you to treat me like a beloved son or daughter. I wanted your love and support.

8. Conclude your letter with anything else you need to say to this person, and then begin a new letter by picturing the person who hurt you in a completely healed state. Picture them in heaven standing next to Jesus. Imagine this person full of God’s love, and because they are full of God’s love, allow them to offer you an apology.

9. Start your apology letter by saying, I’m sorry for hurting you. You didn’t deserve to be treated like that. I’m so sorry. Please forgive me. Write down all the loving words that you need to hear.

10. Conclude your apology letter with prayer. Release the person who hurt you into the Lord’s hands. Ask Jesus to wash away any negativity that you may have picked up by accepting this person’s abuse. Surrender this person to the Lord, and if appropriate, ask Jesus to break all unhealthy soul-ties.

11. Allow Jesus to speak to you through a closure letter. Accept the Lord’s love and forgiveness. Allow the Lord’s love and forgiveness to flow into your heart and cleanse you of all curses, resentment and negativity.

12. Ask the Lord to show you if there’s anything else that you need to release. Allow yourself to fall into the Lord’s arms and be permanently set free—free to be the child of God the Lord intended you to be.


*Notes*
1. Psalm 51:1–12, New Revised Standard Version Bible: copyright 1989 by the Division of Christian Education of the National Council of the Churches of Christ in the U.S.A. Used by permission. All rights reserved.

2. Emotional Healing Exercise, Healing Power for the Heart (Denver, CO: Valentine Publishing House, 2006) Used with Permission.


----------

